# Recording without approval



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

Deleted


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

And you believed them...


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

The legality of recording in a car without permission is a state-by-state proposition. For example, it's not allowed in California without consent, a state which makes a distinction between audio and video recording. Put a sign up in your car that says "Smile, you are on camera" and this ought to CYA for implied consent as the pax can choose to immediately exit the car before the ride begins.

Disclaimer: I am not a lawyer and am not offering legal advice. Consult an attorney before relying on this information.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

From now on if anyone even hints at refusing consent, the ride is OVER right then and there.

I'm in a 2 party state, and Lyft is too lazy to make things right. Their solution is to just get rid of you, there's 15 people a day signing up to take your place. They could care less about what's right for the driver.

Yes, I have signage.


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

Mista T said:


> From now on if anyone even hints at refusing consent, the ride is OVER right then and there.
> 
> I'm in a 2 party state, and Lyft is too lazy to make things right. Their solution is to just get rid of you, there's 15 people a day signing up to take your place. They could care less about what's right for the driver.
> 
> Yes, I have signage.


Since you are in compliance with the law, keep pushing and beg you get deactivated for it and sue them all!! 
Put a giant camera in the dashboard, make sure pax notice they are being recorded and encourage them to complain through the app


----------



## imfatandold (Sep 26, 2017)

Jc. said:


> Since you are in compliance with the law, keep pushing and beg you get deactivated for it and sue them all!!
> Put a giant camera in the dashboard, make sure pax notice they are being recorded and encourage them to complain through the app


i hear lawsuits against uber/lyft/amazon and other gig companies are really successful


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

imfatandold said:


> i hear lawsuits against uber/lyft/amazon and other gig companies are really successful


Indeed, haven't you seen how many times uber have settled


----------



## imfatandold (Sep 26, 2017)

Jc. said:


> Indeed, haven't you seen how many times uber have settled


nope please post some examples


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

imfatandold said:


> nope please post some examples


There ya go my fellow driva CLICK HERE


----------



## imfatandold (Sep 26, 2017)

Jc. said:


> There ya go my fellow driva CLICK HERE


yup thats what i thought so how much money did each driver get? 2 3 maybe 5 dollars?


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

imfatandold said:


> yup thats what i thought so how much money did each driver get? 2 3 maybe 5 dollars?


Are we talking about successful law suits or how much drivers are getting out of it?


----------



## imfatandold (Sep 26, 2017)

Jc. said:


> Are we talking about successful law suits or how much drivers are getting out of it?


we are talking about you giving people pointless advice to sue uber.


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

imfatandold said:


> we are talking about you giving people pointless advice to sue uber.


Then why were you asking about examples, please don't waste my time, I have to serve pax that needs to move around the city, specially those that request pool rides


----------



## imfatandold (Sep 26, 2017)

Jc. said:


> Then why were you asking about examples, please don't waste my time, I have to serve pax that needs to move around the city, specially those that request pool rides


yes im asking for examples of successful lawsuits DRIVERS have filed and won. not successful lawsuits lawyers (on behalf of drivers lol)have won. only people getting anything out of those pointless class action lawsuits are lawyers while the drivers are getting a couple dollars. so telling a driver to sue uber is pointless.


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

imfatandold said:


> yes im asking for examples of successful lawsuits DRIVERS have filed and won. not successful lawsuits lawyers (on behalf of drivers lol)have won. only people getting anything out of those pointless class action lawsuits are lawyers while the drivers are getting a couple dollars. so telling a driver to sue uber is pointless.


The member you are trying to reach is unavailable at the moment, please leave your message...


----------



## imfatandold (Sep 26, 2017)

Jc. said:


> The member you are trying to reach is unavailable at the moment, please leave your message...


usually what happens when you try to argue on the internet and the other person cant accept the reality.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

imfatandold said:


> yes im asking for examples of successful lawsuits DRIVERS have filed and won. not successful lawsuits lawyers (on behalf of drivers lol)have won. only people getting anything out of those pointless class action lawsuits are lawyers while the drivers are getting a couple dollars. so telling a driver to sue uber is pointless.


I disagree that it's pointless. U/L value money over all else, and hitting them in the wallet gets their attention, as well as forces changes. Prime example is the "Tip is included" lie that Uber was forced to change.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Dropking said:


> The legality of recording in a car without permission is a state-by-state proposition. For example, it's not allowed in California without consent, a state which makes a distinction between audio and video recording. Put a sign up in your car that says "Smile, you are on camera" and this ought to CYA for implied consent as the pax can choose to immediately exit the car before the ride begins.
> 
> Disclaimer: I am not a lawyer and am not offering legal advice. Consult an attorney before relying on this information.


In Cali you can record video but not audio. Go figure.


----------



## Aztek98 (Jul 23, 2015)

Was her name Clarice?


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

PickEmUp said:


> View attachment 166805
> I saw this on my weekly summary and knew exactly which pax it was. Right after I picked her up, she noticed my camera, claimed to work for the F B I and did not consent to being recorded and that it is a violation of federal and state law to record without consent. That was a red flag. I immediately pulled over, told her the recording was for my safety and offered to cancel the ride, so she could request another driver. She agreed to stay in my car and said she would "handle it later with Lyft."
> 
> Upon seeing this comment in my summary, I submitted a problem ticket with Lyft and requested a call back. I explained the situation to the Lyft rep and told her that the state this ride took place in is a one party state. The Lyft rep said this review would be removed from my ratings.


She was just being a Cxxt.


----------



## Aztek98 (Jul 23, 2015)

As soon as she went FBI I would have asked her if she still heard the lambs.

Muhahahaha


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

Aztek98 said:


> Was her name Clarice?


No. And there was no lotion involved.


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

1* move on. Problem Solved.


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

I 


PickEmUp said:


> View attachment 166805
> I saw this on my weekly summary and knew exactly which pax it was. Right after I picked her up, she noticed my camera, claimed to work for the F B I and did not consent to being recorded and that it is a violation of federal and state law to record without consent. That was a red flag. I immediately pulled over, told her the recording was for my safety and offered to cancel the ride, so she could request another driver. She agreed to stay in my car and said she would "handle it later with Lyft."
> 
> Upon seeing this comment in my summary, I submitted a problem ticket with Lyft and requested a call back. I explained the situation to the Lyft rep and told her that the state this ride took place in is a one party state. The Lyft rep said this review would be removed from my ratings.


I would have canceled the ride immediately.


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

Fug'em. I would have also cancelled. All it takes it one allegations and you are F%^&ed. My little camera has saved my a$$ more than once. And it only takes the phrase "i have a dash cam we can look at". Attitudes change real fast. I have also caught illegal dumping in to our dumpsters. Manager calls every once in awhile to see if I had any activity go by at different times at night. They are definitely worth the small expense.


----------



## Pinapple Man (Aug 8, 2017)

Ardery said:


> I
> 
> I would have canceled the ride immediately.


Any customer who starts out on the ride and makes any comment in my car that I must do something or else gets a new surprise, I pull to a safe place and kick them out. Hit that cancel button tell them this is a free ride but OVER!! Get out please!!!!!!!


----------

